# Amber Lightning jar question



## sparrow75 (May 16, 2014)

This jar is at an auction, so I was wondering what would be a high end value for this jar, assuming its in excellent shape?Thanks! [attachment=IMG_20140516_211409.JPG]


----------



## MNJars (May 16, 2014)

I would say based on similar recent sales on ebay and other sites, $50-$60 would be high end.  I think you could get one on ebay with a small amount of patience for under $50....  It looks like it has a little whittle which is nice, but something looks funny about the lid on that jar.  The color doesn't look like it matches.


----------



## sparrow75 (May 16, 2014)

Great, thanks. Any other clue i can use to make sure its the correct lid?


----------



## coreya (May 16, 2014)

I agree and the lid looks like a clear one from the angle which decreases the value some.


----------



## sparrow75 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks folks, that helps a lot.


----------



## botlguy (May 16, 2014)

Yea, be patient, amber LIGHTNINGs come up a lot. Pick an outstanding one and pay the bucks.


----------



## sparrow75 (May 17, 2014)

You all were right....had a clear lid on it.  Funny thing is, auctioneer said it was worth $400-$500 and that it was the holy grail of jars for collectors.....sold for $125!


----------



## botlguy (May 17, 2014)

sparrow75 said:
			
		

> You all were right....had a clear lid on it.  Funny thing is, auctioneer said it was worth $400-$500 and that it was the holy grail of jars for collectors.....sold for $125!


Way more than it was worth, in my opinion.


----------



## sparrow75 (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, I agree....I think the miss information the auctioneer provided influenced the selling price.


----------



## botlguy (May 17, 2014)

sparrow75 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree....I think the miss information the auctioneer provided influenced the selling price.


Unfortunately, that's his job.  Apparently, he did it well.


----------



## icollectfruitjars (May 18, 2014)

Where was the auction?  I think I know where I will off load some amber Lightning jars!


----------



## sparrow75 (May 18, 2014)

The auction was an estate auction here in KY.....however, i the same auctioneer is having a consignment auction fairly soon


----------

